# Anybody giving up hunting??



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

With all the complaining about the high price of corn and gas I'm just wondering if anyone is giving up hunting or is everyone just biting the bullet and adapting? No one is dropping off of our lease and I haven't talked to anyone on other leases that are losing folks so I was just curious. I know I have made some changes. I didn't tow my Jeep or travel trailer back to the beach this year. I'm fortunate to have a company car that I can use for personal use so I can take it unless I have to tow something. I'll tow my tractor up this fall and plant a food plot and I might take a trailer with my 4 wheeler but that will probably be the only times I'll take the truck unless the weather gets nasty and the roads get muddy. I also cut back the time on my feeders but will probably crank them back up when it gets closer to deer season.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I quit hunting deer 2 years ago.........am not going to feed wild animals any more.......concentrating on dove, duck and quail.......now that is some sport..........


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I just ordered our protein again... 16 tons already since February and the price is about 35% more than last year. We aren't going to quit.


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep, I started putting my money into fishing.Lease prices and all the other associated costs put me out. Besides you can fish with less clothing and drink beer while you are doing it. Plus I like to eat fish better. About the only thing I miss in hunting is the camp.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Still debating. Have until July 4 to make lease payment. Kid in college, another taking dual credit classes in hs. and the price of fuel and groceries has just about put me out for good. Now corn is more than double what I paid last year. Looking slim.


----------



## ETXHNTR (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with Viking48...Make adjustments and plan accordingly.I cant see giving up something that ive so avidly done for such a long time.
I wont be giving it up anytime soon.............


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

*I wouldn't even consider quiting. I owe it to my son, want him to grow up and enjoy the outdoors like I have with my dad/family...hunting and fishing.*


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Not quitting, In fact, just got back on a lease again. Just adapting, improvising and overcoming. Started carpooling to save gas. And, minimizing the number of trips dragging a trailer. However, I've heard some that were forced to drop their leases.

Also, bow hunting is a lot cheaper. I don't use near as much corn. It doesn;t require near as much land. And, doesn't require near as big a deer to get the old ticker going.

WARNING STATEMENT: Do not try bow hunting until you are ready to stop rifle hunting. It's an addiction on an entirely different level.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

No way I would ever quit....


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Not even thinking of quiting in any way--Still make trips to our Lease to fill the feeders--3-4 sec. in the off season for a treat!--Off to the Ranch this weekend with 6 Axis Buck Hunters and 2 Black Buck Hunters--1 Red Sheep Ram Hunter!--Plus all the kidos will go to help SKIN!

No way to stop--It is a way of life--Hunted since I could walk and my kidos too!
I just have to save $ for the things we love to do and thats Hunting and Fishing!




























Hunt and Fish On!

swampus and crew!


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Txpalerider's warning statement is 100% true.


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

I have also been hunting since I could walk and can't see me giving it up. I always loved heading out to the ranch for work, play or hunting with my father. I now have the same chance to do these wonderful things with my son as soon as he is old enough. I don't think there is anything better than being out in the woods with nature.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Hunting*

There are a lot of things I will give up before I give up hunting. My wife and I have pretty much stopped going to the movies, and eat at home more, but we still have 2 leases and we will find a way to afford to hunt. Like many have said, fewer but longer trips may be the ticket. 
BB


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

We are not going to quit. we will just go out there the 1st 0f Nov. and stay till 1st of Feb. I will be planting food polts in Sept and only going to use one feeder at momma's stand.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Uhm...no.*



TXPalerider said:


> Not quitting, In fact, just got back on a lease again. Just adapting, improvising and overcoming. Started carpooling to save gas. And, minimizing the number of trips dragging a trailer. However, I've heard some that were forced to drop their leases.
> 
> Also, bow hunting is a lot cheaper. I don't use near as much corn. It doesn;t require near as much land. And, doesn't require near as big a deer to get the old ticker going.
> 
> WARNING STATEMENT: Do not try bow hunting until you are ready to stop rifle hunting. It's an addiction on an entirely different level.


I'll never quit deer hunting. And while I bow hunt and really like it, I'll never stop rifle hunting. That Pale Guy is just strange.



TH


----------



## Ranch Dog (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm a resident landowner but lease additional property and hunt with outfitters. I plant food plots, fill feeders, and just plain suck it up. Heck, I'm like a buzzard on a stump. I'm already talking to adjoining landowners, if you're hunters drop you, I'll give you the money on the same day!

This reminds me of when the Antler Restrictions were introduced, a lot of hunters threw in the towel because only being able to kill one buck "isn't worth it". I picked up three adjoining ranches! Now, the cost of gas has made it "not worth it". It isn't a lifestyle but a way of life for me and my family.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Getting expensive that's for sure, not gonna' quit though, I've got 3 teens that love it down south, my plan is to "pad" the corn bill and pass it on to Yazzoomike, Swampus and my little brother Goatis!


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

All the talk about corn, Leemo, what were you quoted at L & E in George West for corn, I can't remember. You need to cut back one bottle of whiskey and everything will be ok.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

yazoomike said:


> All the talk about corn, Leemo, what were you quoted at L & E in George West for corn, I can't remember. You need to cut back one bottle of whiskey and everything will be ok.


$7.85!


----------



## deerspotter (Apr 8, 2008)

It was a tough decision but it really was not much decision when it came down to it. I had a 10K cut in pay this year. There was the decision maker. I tried every way in the world to make it work to no avail. If staying I would cut out a couple of trips a year and turn back the feed times on the feeders. Instead of eating steaks eat chili,stew etc. There are a lot of ways that could off set total money spent during the year. Oh yea,I have one son that is his 2nd year in college and one that just got his drivers license. So I have something to spend money on. I have a good spot to hunt in the county I live but no camp house atmosphere. Both boys understand and are OK with it. They have been wanting to drop the lease for a couple years now because of suspected poaching. Have not been able to catch them red handed but did have a partial body on one of the game cameras. Also used to close the stand and set my chairs a certain way and was always differnt when we returned.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Interesting. There was a comment made on another thread about the likelihood of landowners having trouble filling leases and prices tumbling but it looks like it ain't gonna happen. Lotsa diehards still around.







Hope that continues because I sure don't want to see a generation of youngsters forced out of the opportunity to hunt.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

I already sold my boat....no way I'm going to give up hunting. Instead of throwing corn for 5 seconds it might be set to 2 or 3. We will car-pool and stay down there a little longer.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Interesting. There was a comment made on another thread about the likelihood of landowners having trouble filling leases and prices tumbling but it looks like it ain't gonna happen. Lotsa diehards still around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made the comment. I have heard it from alot of guys. We are the die hards that surf the hunting pages hoping for new threads, to see game cam pix, to get opinions, etc. it helps fuel our addiction. But the hunters that aren't on the hunt boards and really don't live and breath it like the rest of us are talking about it. If everything keeps going up except our paychecks something will give. Am I gonna give it up? No. I'll figure a way. Just found the lease (I think) I've been searching for for a long time. Great friends/hunters, great landowner, great facilities, game out the wazoo and a fair price. Not going to give that up. But if any of those pieces were to go missing. I'll give up the leasing thing.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

gulfcoast200 said:


> Txpalerider's warning statement is 100% true.


I 3rd that warning


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Interesting. There was a comment made on another thread about the likelihood of landowners having trouble filling leases and prices tumbling but it looks like it ain't gonna happen. Lotsa diehards still around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, lets see what happens next year. I believe there are a lot of people that budget lease costs and are barely able to meet their lease expense every year. These gas and corn prices are gonna blow up their budgets. By the time gas prices made this ridiculous surge to near $4, most people had already made lease payments and were committed. I would venture to guess that several of those on a tight budget might not quit hunting, but, are forced to give up leases way down south or way out west (it's already happening). They will find less expensive leases, with less/smaller deer closer to home. Landowners will have to adjust. If nothing else, I think you will see lease prices stay flat.

The fact is, many of our hunting brethren are simple, honest, hard working, blue collar folks with families, and their incomes have limits. Try as they might, with oil/gas prices where they are, it's just not gonna be feasible for them to hunt expensive leases in far away places. Limited dollars can only be stretched and reallocated so many times.

There will be a correction/adjustment in the market. There is no other way.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

I feel for all you guy's with the costs but things can allways be darker by far...try hunting from a wheelchair (costly and way more of a challenge figuring out how to get it done ...but I will not quit untill I'm unable to do it... or dead)


cost of corn and fuel is high....but the ones who are diehards like myself will figure a way to get r done!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

farmdude said:


> .......
> cost of corn and fuel is high....but the ones who are diehards like myself will figure a way to get r done!!


I feel the same way. However, my point is, there is a "breaking point" for everyone. Many will reallocate disposable income. Others will forgo other things. But, for a great many (especially those with limited incomes, supporting families) there won't be any other options. Gas prices are cutting deep into these people's day to day budgets, and relocate as you may, "you can't get blood from a turnip."


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm not giving it up. Granted I have far more opportunities available to me than average. I've just really gotten back into some serious deer hunting this last season. I'll be joining the ranks of bowhunters come october, but unline ol Palerider I don't think I'll be giving up my rifle........esp since I'm hunting a lot of open country.

Duck huntin will continue at its somewhat abated pace of 30-35 days per season.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Hunting and fishing are the only two vices I have. I was hunting squirrels in national forest and open land long before I got on a lease. I hunted without the use of feeders or food plots. A lease is certainly more convienant especially for teaching your son (or daughter),. My dad always said "where there is a will there is a way". I saw an old gentleman (perhaps late 80's) at Toledo Bend bass fishing one time. He was in a boat by himself but he was strapped in the front seat and could only cast straight ahead. He was operating a foot controlled trolling motor to guide boat into position to cast. He obviously had to have someone help him launch boat and he could not use the big motor cause he was stapped in the front casting seat. Now folks that is dedication. He had the will and found a way. I will as long as there is breath in my body and can physically do it. Except for eating and a place over my head that is why I work to be able to enjoy my two vices.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> I feel the same way. However, my point is, there is a "breaking point" for everyone. Many will reallocate disposable income. Others will forgo other things. But, for a great many (especially those with limited incomes, supporting families) there won't be any other options. if one quits/gives up, but if wanted bad enough a possible solution is a second or 3 rd job Gas prices are cutting deep into these people's day to day budgets, and relocate as you may, "you can't get blood from a turnip." solution= get more blood


"breaking point" for everyone is different based on the WILL
all I'm saying is that if the WILL is strong enough there is a way

I've learned bigtime that any problems/obstacles have a solution no matter what it is if one wants it bad enough

I'd trade problems in a heartbeat if I could

one good thing for me is no oil is required for my electric wheelchair to run lol


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

I'll still be hunting, just be altering the travel methods this year. Cousin and I will be car pooling, might go back to the regular steel shot instead of heavey shot/faststeel, few less duck hunts before work in the morning...

Gunnut


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

Well I'm not giving it up, we put too much blood, sweat and tears into our place, forging and maintaining a good habitat. And I want my daughter, nieces and nephews to continue to have the ability to grow up hunting, as well as being able to spend time with my Dad, bother and the rest of the family, out in the field.



What we are doing to try to compensate for the higher incremental cost of corn, feed and fuel are: make trips out to the ranch longer and better planned out logistically, we're beefing up the pens around the protein feeders to try to minimize the loss to hogs and we're planning on converting the protein feeders from a gravity downspout-to-plate to the four-way individual feeding tubes and cutting down the spin time on the corn feeders during the off-season (although we don't put out that much). Also we're scouting for some tillable areas to plant some food-plots, though it is tough due to the rocky terrain in Kinney County.



Also I'm going to buy one of the Japanese mini-trucks to minimize the amount that we drive the bigger trucks pulling the auger wagon and doing other chores.



Actually may also hunt the hogs a little harder this year, although we're pretty aggressive already.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

It is affecting the average hunter and has been the last couple seasons. I can personally attest to a number of trips that weren't made solely do to gas prices. That doesn't mean there wasn't hunting going on, but it had to take place closer to home, or for ducks instead of deer, or on public instead of private.

There are also a substantial number of hunters who have just been piling up credit card debt at the gas pump and simply don't care about how much credit card debt they have. That can only go so far before those hunters are forced to adjust or quit.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Like I said before, you do not need corn to be successfull. The land provides for the herd. As a kid we never applied corn anywhere. We took deer annually. This was back when a feeder was expensive. Don't get me wrong, it is nice to have extra feed for them to eat, but if the cost of corn is to high, we will hunt harder and longer.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess I should have posted a little differently. I got off my lease and stopped all my cost associated with deer hunting. I still hunt deer but my hunts are free now.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

I get more of my enjoyment out of watching a group of deer eating on a scendero and how they interact with one another. So yes, I could stop feeding corn and hunt other ways, and one of my most favorite ways to hunt is rattling. If I was a meat hunter, and the only thing I intended to do was to shoot the first deer that popped out, then I'd have never had a feeder, but I'm not, so I'll just bite the stick and continue on stimulating the economy, while I enjoy watching the deer!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

So what will be the outcome when the prices of gas get to 5, 6, 7, or more dollars (which IS coming) a gallon? At the same time the prices of deer corn will be rising as will be the rest of the cost of living in general. So what will be the consensus then? Average people will have to prioritize there lives to a whole new level. I for one will not give any of it (hunting or fishing) up until I have to decide between food on the table and house payments and going hunting or fishing. I love my hunting and fishing heritage and fight to keep it alive all the time by involving the youth, but, their maybe a time when I have to decide which things in my life are the absoloute most important and I can tell you now, my family, their well being, theyer health, education, and food on the table, etc., will have to come first and foremost. I am sure theyer are alot more hunters that have already given it up, than are on here talking about keeping it up. Just my .02 worth!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> So what will be the outcome when the prices of gas get to 5, 6, 7, or more dollars (which IS coming) a gallon? At the same time the prices of deer corn will be rising as will be the rest of the cost of living in general. So what will be the consensus then? Average people will have to prioritize there lives to a whole new level. I for one will not give any of it (hunting or fishing) up until I have to decide between food on the table and house payments and going hunting or fishing. ..........


That was exactly my point before. At some point/gas price that's exactly what is going to happen. The fact is, a very large segment of hunters won't have the disposable income to have to worry about corn prices, or carpooling, etc. Gasoline (at $5-$7/gallon) will consume such a large portion of their total income, that survival will be the concern.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

funny.

people complaining about how much it costs to feed the deer, when some people don't have money to feed their family.

we must be living the high life if the price of corn for deer is such a huge problem.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Hunting*

No way I'm quitting.......This is why I worked two jobs for several years and was able to retire.....Granted, prices on gas, corn, etc. have gone up but I have three grandchildren that love the outdoors and one has already taken her first deer...My goal this year is to have the other two get their first deer........I quit drinking 15 years ago, so the way I see it, the money I save on drinking will pay for my hunting season......Capt. Wayne


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Lucky*

I gave up paying for a hunting lease 20 years ago and today I have friends that either own a ranch in South Texas or have a lease with guest privledges. Every year I volunteer at least 3-6 weekends to go help shred senderos, fill feeders, work on their stuff, etc.... *I guess I have been lucky to be asked to come hunt* as I do not pay to hunt but volunteer to work. I am greatful for my friends.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

It was one of the toughest decisions I have made but I decided not to renew my lease. The lease fees and associated costs just got way too high, and all of my friends who did hunt were having more kids and were falling off the lease left and right. I had a kid and suspect more along the way and after that settles down it may be easier for me. It makes my wife happier now that I only have expensive hobby and that is fishing on the coast taking up my free time. It just got to be too much and deep down it stinks to even think about what I am going to be doing this fall -- nothing.

We had some bad luck and lost a lease a few years ago and then had to find a new one. 

Three years ago if someone would have told me I would not be on a lease I would have asked them what they were smokin. Now its a relaity and the first Saturday in Novemeber is going to be hard, real hard. 

I am going to miss alot more than that awesome feeling when a nice deer steps out. I am going to miss driving thu the hill country, camp, the skies at night, and just hanging out with good people while waiting for steaks to burn.

I have a young daughter so its not a question of if I will be on a lease again but when. I just hope that when I am lucky enough to justify the cost and the time to the wife (and that will be when my daughter can atleast be a part of it) it won't be too late. I can't handle it if $2000 per year is on the low end of the spectrum.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

We are going up to Smithville this weekend to fill up our feeder. I know mine hasn't given up anything. He's buying those hunting magazines again. I did him a favor and bought 2 more hunting cd's yesterday. I'm so nice. hee hee.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I'm not quitting. I work hard to take care of my family, put gas in my boats and fill the feeders. We eat the fish I catch or the game I shoot about three nights a week. How could I replace all that good protein? I can't afford to quit!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

We send out several emails to the other members on the lease and once we get 3-4 replies stating they can go then we make the trip to work on feeders/stands. The last time I made the trip to Ft. McKavett from Crosby it was 285$ in fuel round trip, 80 sacks of protein at 10.20 a sack and 60 sacks of corn at 8.40 a sack. I cannot afford to make the trip alone anymore.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Cru, tru?*

I'm with you all the way, but don't ever put a pencil to the numbers!!!!!!! I love my fishing and now hunting. I have a lot of vices (hobbies?) though! I also like old cars, collectibles, coins and antiques. These interests/hobbies that we hopefully share with our family and friends are what we live and work for! They provide us enjoyment, amusement, camaraderie, quality time spent with others and a release from the hectic pace of our normal life. 
I once returned from a deep sea fishing trip with my son and our limit of snapper. I remarked to my wife that with the time off, cost of fuel, cost of tackle and the trip cost that it would be cheaper and I would get way more fish if I took the money spent and went and bought fish in Seabrook! She reminded me that I didn't go fishing just for fish. I went to spend time with my son, the enjoyment in watching him catch fish, coupled with my enjoyment in catching a few myself! So as stated previously, I'll continue with my hobbies and figure out ways to be able to afford some or all of them!

P.S.-I fill my freezer in the summer with fish and in the winter with game and I usually process it myself. Waste not, want not!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I gave up the leases. Its cheaper to buy a weekend hunt or two. I'll stick to my main hobby, fishing. Well see how long that lasts.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

steverino said:


> These interests/hobbies that we hopefully share with our family and friends are what we live and work for! They provide us enjoyment, amusement, camaraderie, quality time spent with others and a release from the hectic pace of our normal life.
> I went to spend time with my son, the enjoyment in watching him catch fish, coupled with my enjoyment in catching a few myself! So as stated previously, I'll continue with my hobbies and figure out ways to be able to afford some or all of them!


I know everybody has different situations they face, but spending time with family and friends.............some things you just can't put a price on.

I got a lease closer to home so I could buy a boat


----------



## gutpile (Jan 4, 2008)

*don't stop*

Fellow hunter's, These prices really bite the big one, but lets keep it going!! If we stop now the next generation will know nothing of busting a nice big buck, pig, javelina, coyote, bobcat, or any of that. We have had it passed down from our Dad, so let's send it to our man-cubs. I hate the prices myself especially when I went to my ranch in South Texas every other weekend, but for my kids, I can't leave them out. Make the best moves you can to save money and keep your guns and bows oiled up. Happy Hunting. Gutpile.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

No way I'll ever stop, we're adaptable..... I hope my 3 daughters and wife will be pushing me around in the wheel chair when I can't walk any more to keep after the birds!


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been Bow hunting since 1980 and love it but I don't enjoy it as much since deer hunting has turned from a sport to a business. Don't get me wrong I just enjoyed it a lot more when everyone I hunted with wasnt worried about getting a 180 + class deer, we were happy with a nice 6 point and we were paying $300 for good lease.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I gave up on deer after my first stock pond duck hunt, it was wet, cold and best hunt ever!! So I only thing affecting my trips is the price of gas and inflated shell pricing. I will say that this ethanol is not doing what they planed it to do. Don't get me wrong it is good for the farming industry, if you don't agree apparently you haven't taken a trip down 290 lately. I just don't think the drop in fuel mileage and added repairs from corrosion or organic build up is going to help us in the long run. Any on here try the E-85 yet, if so what was the before and after MPG.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

weedline08 said:


> I have been Bow hunting since 1980 and love it but I don't enjoy it as much since deer hunting has turned from a sport to a business. Don't get me wrong I just enjoyed it a lot more when everyone I hunted with wasnt worried about getting a 180 + class deer, we were happy with a nice 6 point and we were paying $300 for good lease.


Preach it brother!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Not yet anyway!! I will just keep making adjustments in my lifestyle. I have slowed down on the road, gave up one summer vacation, less trips to the lease, turned the feeder time down to 3 sec and quit drinking beer. I have not planned my annual doe hunt this year. I was planning a Colorado cow elk hunt, most likely going to cancel that. I sold the boat, but I did take up a new hobby in place of that ( Reloading ) since the price of ammo is so high. So I will be giving up some hunts this upcoming season but not the must do's. I am planning on the Deer lease and the Duck/Goose lease. I just wish this high cost of living would stop. I have not seen a raise in my pay since 911 and will not see one again this year yet the cost of living just keeps going up. Survival is what this is getting down to. My priorities in my life are, My God, My Family and My Work, as long as I have that I'm a happy camper!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*sacrifices*

Asolde,
I was with you all the way-till you said give up beer! The hard stuff, the expensive stuff, the stuff in bars, the stuff in airport terminals and on planes, the stuff in expensive restaurants and mens' clubs I have or will give up! Please spare a good, cheaper beer or a good one paid for by another person (vendor)! A cold beer sure tastes good after a long day-of working, hunting or fishing! There are a lot worse vices than a few cold beers-and then staying off public roads! I think I'll just cut back on driving my bigger, less economical vehicles! Darn, to give up beer all together would be like switching from a good steak to a cheaper cut from the fore quarter-it's still a steak, it's still beef but just a lots of chew!!!!! Now a good gravy steak cooked properly-well that's another story!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Ive been thinking about whether its worth it or not. Expensive as hell and not many ducks around last year.


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

I gave up on hunting when I moved to Texas. I only hunt for need, and life has just been too easy for me to need to hunt.

Maybe if B**** O**** gets in I might find myself hungry enough to hunt again.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

It never crossed my mind. My step son and I love to hunt and fish. Besides, ,it drives the PETA people crazy when I hunt.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Is my wife behind this thread ?

Just kidding, I won't quit hunting till I'm 6 feet below!!!!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

not ever going to stop, no matter what happens


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

Most people won't have to decide weather to or not hunt, as has been stated in some of the other posts, inflation will probably be the determing factor for alot of people,food and a house for the family or a deer lease? Yeah I HAVE NOT quit or given it up, but $ 7 a gallon will get way to costly to justify driving 6 hours. By that time it will not even be a choice for the average person!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Since I gave up deer hunting I sure have a bunch of feeders I don't need......


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

For the first time in my life I can see the possibility I will not be able to afford to hunt in the next few years. My lease is paid for this year, but who knows what will happenn with fuel and corn prices, and energy prices in general. The very wealthy will still be able to hunt and some will even enjoy the fact they have less competition for leases and game. I cant help but feel bitter that the very people I voted for to put in office because I was afraid of loosing my gun were so greedy and sleazy that they have now left me my guns but have almost took my true love, hunting, away from me by means of these ridiculous energy prices, and this ethonol ****,and dont tell me its all the Democrats fault. I am starting to see them as the lesser of 2 evils, at least I can still hunt with my bow! lol!


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

This Sunday on the talk shows it was stated that America has 5% of the population and uses 25% of the world oil. With that being said, it was also stated that China has started road constuction projects simular to what President Eisenhower initiated in the US in the 50"S. With their population and their potential growth can anyone else see the writing on the wall?


----------



## cajun hussla (Aug 14, 2005)

Not gonna stop hunting 'til I can't pay the house note. I have to make some other sacrifices but it's worth it. I'm not worried about me though. I'm still young at 39 and still working and the overtime is there if I want it. I'm concerned about those older hunters...like my dad at 72. He's retired and on a fixed income. We're on a lease this year...but I had to tell him a little white lie and pay part of his lease payment. His pride wouldn't have allowed it any other way. He can still remember hunting in the hill country for 4 dollars a day. When hunting was for good old boys and the biggest concern wasn't killing a 150 class buck....but who was gonna miss their evening hunt and cook supper. We've had some bad luck with leases over the past few years...so I've got my fingers crossed on this one. I owe it to him and my unborn son (to arrive on 10-4) to stick with it. It's just sad to think that our fathers, grandfathers and hunting mentors might be priced out of something that they loved to do and passed on to us.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sea-Slug - If you think the Democrats are the lesser of two evils just wait and see what happens if they get control of the White House. Their plan to go back to Windfall Profit taxes scares the dickens out of me. Oil is expensive and it hurts to pay the light bill or fill up your vehicle but if the Democrats have their way with taxes oil will be expensive and unavailable. You had probably just started driving but do you remember the gas lines in the late '70's - buying gas on odd or even days depending on your license number? Most stations were closed or had lines that required waiting in line for hours to fill up. I don't like high gas prices any more than the next guy but I hate waiting in line even more. The world is changing and China is one of the main reasons - they are sucking up resources like there's no tomorrow. Oil is more visible but check out the price of steel, copper, nickel, chrome etc. Demand for everything is going through the roof and supply can't keep up and it's going to get worse before it gets better. If we don't move quickly toward energy independence we're going to be in a world of hurt and guess who fights nuclear energy, offshore drilling, ANWAR drilling, coal fired power plants etc? It ain't the Republicans.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Sea-Slug - If you think the Democrats are the lesser of two evils just wait and see what happens if they get control of the White House. Their plan to go back to Windfall Profit taxes scares the dickens out of me. Oil is expensive and it hurts to pay the light bill or fill up your vehicle but if the Democrats have their way with taxes oil will be expensive and unavailable. ................................................
> ................................................ If we don't move quickly toward energy independence we're going to be in a world of hurt and guess who fights nuclear energy, offshore drilling, ANWAR drilling, coal fired power plants etc? It ain't the Republicans.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Viking48 again.


Amen. It hasn't been the Republicans controlling the Congress for the last 8 years.


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

i have not and will not quit. I cant afford high priced leases, but believe it or not with the right scouting and dedication, bow hunting on public lands can be productive. It may not put a shoulder mount on the wall but it will definitely put meat in the freezer.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Viking48 again..


Got you covered.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I had to minimize my fishing this year so I could rationalize the expense of deer hunting. I fished probably 6-8 days a month last year and this summer I am down to 2--I bow hunt and I will only give this up if I can't afford to put food on the table!


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*gave up long ago..*

I gave up deer hunting when it became a business in Texas. Here in South Texas, everything is high-fenced, deer are fed year round on high protien food and selectively bred. You may as well go out and shoot a cow. I'm not willing to pay the thousands of dollars these land owners want to go shoot a pet. I have an uncle in Brady with 500 acres (low fenced) that will let me hunt if I ever feel the need again. Don't get me wrong, I love deer meat and sitting in my tree stand but doing it the way many Texans are doing it just ruins it for me. 
To top it off, you see all these silly rich guys comming in from Houston, Dallas, Austin, etc. in the 50K pickups (painted in real tree), dressed from head to toe in Camo, drive out to their multi million dollar ranches, drink until they're about to pee on themselves, climb into a deer stand mounted in the back of a truck with a steering wheel DRIVE their deer stand around their lease to shoot a deer...WTH?!? Thats not hunting folks, thats sniping a pet. Call it somthing else, it ain't hunting. And why dress in camo from head to toe if you're going to go crawl into a box with a 6 inch hole in it to shoot out of? I think some folks just like playing "dress up".

I still go shoot the occasional quail just because I love roasted quail w/jalapeno and cream cheese  I also love Turkey hunting when I get a chance. At least those have not devolved into shooting pets. 
I have a lot of friends that will be calling me all kinds of name if they read this.
Just a rant...sorry


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Not True TX PALERIDER*



TXPalerider said:


> Amen. It hasn't been the Republicans controlling the Congress for the last 8 years.


*This statement is not true*&#8230;..The Republican Party fared well in the 2002 midterm elections, solidifying its hold on the House and regaining control of the Senate, in the run-up to the war in Iraq. This marked the first time since 1934 that the party in control of the White House gained seats in a midterm election in both houses of Congress.



The Republicans had control of BOTH the White House and Congress and where to chicken [email protected]%$ to do anything but pass tax cuts&#8230;.



By the way I am a Republican!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like some of these people have the set up... I guess it is upsetting some people that some people get so dedicated to their hobby; or their desire to leave their corporate jobs that afford them such riches as a big shiny pick up trucks to get out of the city. Not all of of us have the luxury to live in the small towns across texas, I do. But then again I had to put forth quite the effort through living in NYC, San Francisco, Houston, Austin, to build up my business to now afford me the luxury of no longer living in the "Big City" However; I still buy the toys. As getting even further in the neck of the woods, is what drives me. I believe we all are looking to get back at a point to a simpler time to when we clubbed animals and ate them for dinne, for we are relatives of huntersr. The gathers can stay looking for trash in dumpsters and looking for bean sprouts; I eat meat. And as long is it is legal to hunt, I will be out there. Gas prices are gas prices, and I will still drive my shiny 4X4 to go get them fury animals. As always with inflation; this will pass or people will start making more money. Have faith in the system. If it gets too bad, we can still consider the easy route of a big bomb and no middle east. Anyway enough ranting. Just had to vent



jasonp said:


> I gave up deer hunting when it became a business in Texas. Here in South Texas, everything is high-fenced, deer are fed year round on high protien food and selectively bred. You may as well go out and shoot a cow. I'm not willing to pay the thousands of dollars these land owners want to go shoot a pet. I have an uncle in Brady with 500 acres (low fenced) that will let me hunt if I ever feel the need again. Don't get me wrong, I love deer meat and sitting in my tree stand but doing it the way many Texans are doing it just ruins it for me.
> To top it off, you see all these silly rich guys comming in from Houston, Dallas, Austin, etc. in the 50K pickups (painted in real tree), dressed from head to toe in Camo, drive out to their multi million dollar ranches, drink until they're about to pee on themselves, climb into a deer stand mounted in the back of a truck with a steering wheel DRIVE their deer stand around their lease to shoot a deer...WTH?!? Thats not hunting folks, thats sniping a pet. Call it somthing else, it ain't hunting. And why dress in camo from head to toe if you're going to go crawl into a box with a 6 inch hole in it to shoot out of? I think some folks just like playing "dress up".
> 
> I still go shoot the occasional quail just because I love roasted quail w/jalapeno and cream cheese  I also love Turkey hunting when I get a chance. At least those have not devolved into shooting pets.
> ...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

CROAKERSOAKER67 said:


> *This statement is not true*&#8230;..The Republican Party fared well in the 2002 midterm elections, solidifying its hold on the House and regaining control of the Senate, in the run-up to the war in Iraq. This marked the first time since 1934 that the party in control of the White House gained seats in a midterm election in both houses of Congress.
> 
> The Republicans had control of BOTH the White House and Congress and where to chicken [email protected]%$ to do anything but pass tax cuts&#8230;.
> 
> By the way I am a Republican!


Your right, I painted with a broad stroke. While I tend to agree with you, I would also say, since this oil/gas crisis has hit it has been a Democratically controlled Congress that has failed to react AT ALL. In fact, most of the votes to try and do ANYTHING have fallen, pretty much, along party lines.

At this point, IMO, neither one of them are gonna do a damm thing until it starts costing them their seats in Congress.


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had conversations like this before and there are always at least two views. I think what Jasonp means is we grew up hunting when hunting was real simple and wasnt so complex. We didnt have camo or $150.00 boots and $1500.00 GUN OR Bow, we camped in a tent,cooked over a fire, walked to our stands and we learned how to become good hunters and payed $200 or $300 for a good lease. Don't get me wrong I like all the modern convenients we have but I guess there are a lot of us who just like simple and the wealthy have pushed out the common man from being able to afford hunting. I still hunt but not like I use to because it doesnt seem as fun as it use to be. I will also say if I had the money I would be doing the same.


----------



## fightinaggies (Mar 30, 2008)

The price of hunting is slowly but surely killing our sport. I dont mean because of the high prices that people are paying for leases, though that is certainly doing a good job in its own right, I mean the fact that it costs so much to get youth envolved when their dad can afford a lease, their are so many places that dont even allow kids. Younger people simply can't afford to pay the lease prices that older more established people can. The average age of deer hunters in texas is 41 (TTHA) and slowly rising. At that rate our sport that we know and love is destined for failure. This is definatly a problem that needs to be addressed.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*exactly..*



weedline08 said:


> I have had conversations like this before and there are always at least two views. I think what Jasonp means is we grew up hunting when hunting was real simple and wasnt so complex. We didnt have camo or $150.00 boots and $1500.00 GUN OR Bow, we camped in a tent,cooked over a fire, walked to our stands and we learned how to become good hunters and payed $200 or $300 for a good lease. Don't get me wrong I like all the modern convenients we have but I guess there are a lot of us who just like simple and the wealthy have pushed out the common man from being able to afford hunting. I still hunt but not like I use to because it doesnt seem as fun as it use to be. I will also say if I had the money I would be doing the same.


Exactly....
My first hunt was with my grandpa when I was 9 years old. We walked through my uncles 500 acres near Brady, TX at about 6am and plopped down by a big oak tree next to an oat field and stock tank. We sat there for about three hours until a little spike walked up and he let me shoot it. We ate backstrap that night with home grown squash, corn and okra. He let the back strap sit in fresh cows milk during the day and grilled it that night. MAN, talk about memories. I loved it! COST= Price of gas and bullet. 
I hunted that ranch every year for 9 years out of the same oak tree. We built a tree house/stand in it that worked well. I shot Turkey, javalina and several deer out of it. I think I wore camo pants once because they were comfortable. Simple = Good
Try walking up to a ranchers house in South or central TX today and asking him to shoot a deer for free or a nominal fee. First, you usually won't be talking to the owner. More than likely, you'll talk to a forman because the owner is a tobacco lawyer in Houston, Corprate raider from Dallas, et al. They'll usually just look at you like you're insane and run you off as a trespasser. 
Heck they usually won't even let you fish in their ponds; even if you specify catch and release. Sounds like the UK no? I live and grew up in Texas knowing people that waved at you driving down the road, had no problem with you fishing in their tanks, stopped if you had car trouble, etc. Nowdays I get screamed at by goofball, 10 acre landowners while wading down the Frio, Nueces, etc. It's sad to see...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

gave it up 25 years ago. I still kill all the hogs I see just cause they cost us $$$


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Jason, I'm 50 years old and my family has owned land since way before I or my Father were around. I've never known anyone in my family to allow a stranger on their property to shoot anything and I've never known any of our neighbors to do so either. There are too many "what if's" in that scenario. We have shot many deer and donated the meat to those who were in need of it though.

Hunting like fishing has progressed and from trial and error it has evolved.

We don't have to fish with reels that have no drag save a leather thumb pad or use rods that weight 5 pounds by themselves and are made of split bamboo. We don't have to use a row boat to get to our favorite fishing holes. Fishing has evolved.

We are not limited to lever action open sight 30-30's or surplus 30-40 Kraig rifles for deer hunting any more. Nor are we limited to cap and ball or flint lock muzzle loaders or running around in loin cloths with spears and sharp knives. Hunting has evolved. 

We are no longer limited to shooting a recurve bow because that is all that is available. Bow hunting has evolved.

We don't have to wear clothing that makes us feel like we're in a sauna when bow hunting in 100 degree weather; hunting clothes have evolved.

We don't have to drive 4 and 6 cylinder trucks that have the gear shift lever on the steering column and have no air conditioning. Vehicles have evolved.

It is what it is. Hunting leases have always cost money for those who leased land to hunt them. Nothing has changed but time. What we paid in the 50's, 60's and 70's seemed like a lot of money then too; we made less then. 

We all have choices in life. I choose to hunt and fish and to do so with the best equipment that I can afford. I choose to manage the deer on our property as well as I can and I choose to shoot the deer that I deem ready to be shot. I also choose to not allow a stranger to come onto my property and shoot anything; it's just not done.

It is what it is but the only thing different now than say how things were back then besides cost is that we the hunters and the fishermen have found ways of doing it better and more efficient and land owners lease their property for what they can get for it to help pay the taxes and other things. Taxes have evolved too.

TH


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Jason, I'm 50 years old and my family has owned land since way before I or my Father were around. I've never known anyone in my family to allow a stranger on their property to shoot anything and I've never known any of our neighbors to do so either. There are too many "what if's" in that scenario. We have shot many deer and donated the meat to those who were in need of it though.
> 
> TH


While I respect landowner rights (being one myself) I have known many landowners in my 40 years that have offered to let me hunt for free. I can't count the number of small lakes, creeks and stock tanks that I have fished on just by asking but that was then and this is now so in some sense we agree. There were always those landowners that didn't allow anyone on their property but fortunately for us poor folk, they were in the minority. I have been a proud Texan since birth. Part of that has been the fact that (in my mind) Texans are generally a friendly bunch. I see that fading away...be that because of liability concerns, due to people just not liking each other anymore, or just plain wanting seclusion to be left alone; it's sad. I still stop when I see folks broke down on the side of the road (as long they don't look like thugs), wave at people I don't know, open doors for people in the hopes that maybe they will pass it along sometime. Call me old fashioned but I just like it that way. I think we're getting off topic here so I'll leave it at that.. 
JP


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

Jasonp, I'm with you all the way. I have had this conversation many times and it never goes well. Just be yourself " good ole boy" and when this world goes to ---- and your living off the land and everyone is on the same page, bring up this conversation again. Everyone has there own thoughts on this and I respect that, but you will never sell it to some people. I also know back in the 70's $200.00 for a lease was a lot of money but gas was 50 cents a gallon so it didnt cost much to drive my 67 chevy truck with a 6 cyclinder to south texas or the hill country.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I have also hunted deer for free, just by asking the landowner. Also, for 30 years the panhandle was wide open for pheasant, duck, quail, geese,rabbits, dove, sandhill crane and mule deer, just by being presentable, responsible and courteous. I have photo albums full of pics of those hunts but it is no more.

I am old enough to have participated in the "way it used to be" and the way it is now. Hunting had a better feel to it then. IMO

I am fortunate to have some land that has been in the family for many years. It's only 55 acres but it has deer. It is in our blood. We are now fearful that the new neighbor, wealthy, will high fence and leave us ruined for deer hunting. We will sell out if he does. 

I also have access to a place in Palo Pinto because of extended family. 

But if I had to come up with thousands of dollars a year on top of the gas, feed etal. it costs now, to pay a lease, I probably would give it up. I just don't have the money.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

My post here is purely for venting purposes. I won't stop hunting but I will have to cut back on the amount of time I spend doing it. Which is going to be very painful. 

I have structured my life to spend as much time outdoors as possilble and not just for hunting. I do my best to have some sort of balance when it comes to hunting and fishing so that the family can enjoy it with me too. Gas, corn, protien, lures and bait has gone up not to mention the costs of owning the property or being on the lease itself. I will just have to suck it up and appreciate every moment I get to spend doing the things I love.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

For me, the difference isn't that much since it's only 90 miles from the house, so I will not be cutting back a bit. Heck, I'm already going to the lease more than last season. I've done an arial survey of the lease, staked blinds, surveyed fields, cut fire wood, trimmed trees, etc... I can't wait for the new season to begin!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

weedline08 said:


> Just be yourself " good ole boy" and when this world goes to ---- and your living off the land and everyone is on the same page, bring up this conversation again. .


Now thats funny. Gotta drop some green on Jasonp


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Jason, I'm 50 years old
> TH


*DAM!!* YOUR OLD


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sea Aggie said:


> For me, the difference isn't that much since it's only 90 miles from the house, so I will not be cutting back a bit. Heck, I'm already going to the lease more than last season. I've done an arial survey of the lease, staked blinds, surveyed fields, cut fire wood, trimmed trees, etc... I can't wait for the new season to begin!


90 Miles from Cypress???? You Lucky Dog!!! I'd go every weekend!!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> 90 Miles from Cypress???? You Lucky Dog!!! I'd go every weekend!!


Yep... 1,800 acres and only 14 guns, with over 800 acres of surface water between 11 ponds! It's looking quite nice for `08-`09!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sea Aggie said:


> Yep... 1,800 acres and only 14 guns, with over 800 acres of surface water between 11 ponds! It's looking quite nice for `08-`09!


Awesome!!

Thanks for thinking of your fellow Cypressian :slimer:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Go on thinking you don't allow people on your ranch, poaching will be worse than ever this year, and I aint talking about road hunters. rs


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Rusty I don't allow strangers on our property. If they're there they are trespassing and they'll get caught sooner or later.

Here's to full jails and really big fines.

TH


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Me either, but what I've seen last couple of years, I can only imagine how its gonna be this year. I too wish anyone caught trespassing would get their due, and I am talking jail time not a slap on the wrist. Topic for another time. rs


----------

